# Holiday Rice Pudding



## debodun (Dec 1, 2016)

Would it appeal to you if candied fruit (like fruitcake mix) and chopped nuts were added to rice pudding?


----------



## nvtribefan (Dec 1, 2016)

Toasted nuts, yes.  Dried unsweetened fruit, yes.  Candied fruit, no.


----------



## Carla (Dec 1, 2016)

No, none for me, thanks. Rice pudding used to be one of my favs--raisins are good but I wouldn't want to chew my pudding. Just my opinion though. Maybe someone else would love it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2016)

No, I wouldn't like nuts or candied fruit in my rice pudding.


----------



## bluebreezes (Dec 1, 2016)

I too would like my rice pudding straight on in all its creamy goodness with no add-ins.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2016)

I've had it with raisins but only as a child....so why not another fruit? As long as it all doesn't sink to the bottom. I don't remember if my mother's raisins sank to the bottom or not.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 1, 2016)

I think it would be a nice addition to a creamy rice pudding recipe, similar to this one.  I would stir it in at the end of the cooking and refrigerate it to soften the candied citron and peel a little.

http://www.food.com/recipe/creamy-rice-pudding-473750


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 2, 2016)

I like raisins in my rice pudding but had it somewhere with maraschino cherries in it. It was very good but also made it a bit to sweet for my taste. I'd cut the sugar a bit if using them and add after the pudding was cooked. Alas drain very well unless you don't mind the pudding being a bit pink. Looked pretty for the holiday though.


----------



## debodun (Dec 9, 2016)

I made it. It looks like creamed corn with peas and carrots in it, but it isn't bad in a candied fruit way.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 9, 2016)

chicken pot pie!


----------



## debodun (Dec 9, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> chicken pot pie!



No crust. LOL


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 9, 2016)

Straight rice pudding........there's just some things in life that need to be left alone, rice pudding is one (just my humble opinion).


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 25, 2016)

I am not a fan of candied fruit in anything.


----------



## BrendaThomas (Jan 13, 2017)

No fruit mix plz. Rice pudding is great.


----------

